# Eel imitation, simple and effective



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm tying some up for myself and for the shop. Weighted one works great for a quick pitch


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

That thing is sweet looking. I bet it has some good action too


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

rfh21 said:


> That thing is sweet looking. I bet it has some good action too


Rabbit fur has that awesome undulation just like an eels fins. I make them in some crazy colors too, but this is the "natural" look


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like leftovers from squirrel skinnin'!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

These look great! Much better than my latest ties. 

Speaking of, would still like to get some tips on making that white/pink squid pattern you posted a few months back...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice!


----------

